# Negative response to coloring my dogs hair.



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

spicoli's mom, pay it no mind. honestly, sometimes people are completely off the wall. i read a thread elsewhere where someone went on about how she would only adopt a rescue/shelter dog because there were so many and implied breeding was, if not criminal, immoral. so i couldn't help saying that per that logic, no woman should have her own children, since there are so orphans out there who need adopting. now that probably qualified as animal cruelty, but, really, i did find her argument illogical, among other things.

your boy is wonderful and you are not hurting him. carry on!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!! I love how you responded! Touché!! She is just being a busybody has nothing better to do.... I would have just deleted her like U did and forget about it 
I personally don't like dyeing or clothing dogs, but I sure do not think it's cruelty, I also don't like tattoos, whatever it's just personal taste, I don't judge and it totally does not bother me. I have friends that are covered in tattoos and I love them, my point is, some people "dislike" something and all of a sudden feel the need to go on and on , when it really does not matter what they think! And nobody cares what they think! LOL

I think you should have fun with your poodle, they are the best ones to be creative when grooming!  

Do your thing, and you said he loves the attention, so everyone is happy!  And really disregard her opinion, because it does not matter. Here is one of my favorite sayings EVER!!  haha!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't let her get your panties in a twist............ if anyone was being cruel it was her! I hate it when people obviously go out of their way to be hurtful and by posting a comment like that, on YOUR wall, it falls under "IF YOU CAN"T SAY SOMETHING NICE, DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!" I think people who say mean things under the guise of "It's only my opinion" know how hurtful they are being and want a response, so you did a good thing by 'blocking' her! Good Riddance!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodles are fun to mess with and dying isn't probably much different to them than giving then a bath or some of the other stuff they put up with...standing there while we brush their hair and put rubber bands in so it doesn't fall in their eyes...all that. So have fun with your Poodle. It doesn't hurt a bit and you know that. 

When people are so dumb as to think that is cruel or degrading or fill in the blank to the dog, they are anthropomorphizing to the hilt. As long as the dye isn't poisonous, what is the dog going to care? How is it possible that anyone can be that dumb as to think it's cruel? I wouldn't waste any time worrying about that girl. Just be glad your head isn't that full of air space. Here, you can pluck this right off the screen and let her have it. lol.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Here, you can pluck this right off the screen and let her have it. lol.


Ahhh hahahaha! I love it. I didn't know you could do that. LOL! So funny.

Thanks everyone. Yeah I kind of let her get to me more than I should have but I am totally over it now. Like I said she wasn't anybody important to me or anything. 

I appreciate the support. I love this forum. Really I do. I am like addicted to it. I am always working with it in the background so I can check over every so often and read some post. LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Spicoli's Mom said:


> Ahhh hahahaha! I love it. I didn't know you could do that. LOL! So funny.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Yeah I kind of let her get to me more than I should have but I am totally over it now. Like I said she wasn't anybody important to me or anything.
> 
> I appreciate the support. I love this forum. Really I do. I am like addicted to it. I am always working with it in the background so I can check over every so often and read some post. LOL!


Yeah, you can right click and hit copy to folder or save to folder (whichever your thing says) and it goes into your pictures. (I think) lol. 

I'll probably get banned for acting so low class-like. lol.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yeah, you can right click and hit copy to folder or save to folder (whichever your thing says) and it goes into your pictures. (I think) lol.
> 
> I'll probably get banned for acting so low class-like. lol.


I won't tell. LOL! That is hilarious!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I think he's adorable and cute with his color. And I don't think it's cruel especially since he likes the attention he's getting. I would definitely be owwwing and awwwwing if I saw him walking down the street.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry you got that kind of feed back. I used to say I would never dress up my dogs. Ha did I ever have to eat my own words. I started when we visited nursing homes. The people LOVED it. And the first thing I thought of when I saw your post was 'I bet if she does therapy work the people she visits are thrilled.' And I think dying or dressing your dog up can really help make a big dog more approachable.
My husband and I brought both our dogs with us to Germany and many people told me how cruel I was for doing that to my dog. They actually told me my dogs would have been better off dead than having to stay in a crate for 24 hrs. straight. 
Enjoy your beautiful dog and maybe that woman should learn it's what on the inside that counts.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> I'm so sorry you got that kind of feed back. I used to say I would never dress up my dogs. Ha did I ever have to eat my own words. I started when we visited nursing homes. The people LOVED it. And the first thing I thought of when I saw your post was 'I bet if she does therapy work the people she visits are thrilled.' And I think dying or dressing your dog up can really help make a big dog more approachable.
> My husband and I brought both our dogs with us to Germany and many people told me how cruel I was for doing that to my dog. They actually told me my dogs would have been better off dead than having to stay in a crate for 24 hrs. straight.
> Enjoy your beautiful dog and maybe that woman should learn it's what on the inside that counts.



I would love to do therapy work with Spicoli one day. I have been thinking about it every since the first week with him. He is so mellow and sensitive I think he would be really good at it. I almost feel it would be wrong not to let him do what he is best at which is comforting those around him. Ever since he came to us I have felt like I have a duty to share him with others in someway.

Therapy work has been on my mind for awhile now. Although, I don't know much about it or how it all works. I feel that only time will really tell if he is cut out for the job. If he stays true to his gentle calmness he will be a pro. He is so good with my daughter. I am working on socializing and basic obedience right now but I am really interested in giving him a good foundation for therapy work later. Whether with children, adults or both. 

I do think that if I could get really good at the coloring it would give him an edge when it came to cheering people up. Almost like a clown which he kind of is sometimes. LOL! A really cute clown. I would really like to volunteer him to work with children in someway, I love kids. I didn't always love kids but after I had one of my own I realized how totally awesome the little buggers can be. Now I am just a big pushover when it comes to little ones. LOL! 

We had tons of kids come up to meet Spicoli at the park today. They all loved petting his head and he just ate it up. They asked tons of questions which was kind of fun. Really amusing.

One little girl walked away begging her dad for a blue poodle. LOL! The dad who was also taken by Spicoli's charms said "Honey, they don't come like that. It isn't that easy but he is cool isn't he." It was so funny and cute she was really small.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Spicoli's Mom said:


> I would love to do therapy work with Spicoli one day. I have been thinking about it every since the first week with him. He is so mellow and sensitive I think he would be really good at it. I almost feel it would be wrong not to let him do what he is best at which is comforting those around him. Ever since he came to us I have felt like I have a duty to share him with others in someway.
> 
> Therapy work has been on my mind for awhile now. Although, I don't know much about it or how it all works. I feel that only time will really tell if he is cut out for the job. If he stays true to his gentle calmness he will be a pro. He is so good with my daughter. I am working on socializing and basic obedience right now but I am really interested in giving him a good foundation for therapy work later. Whether with children, adults or both.
> 
> One little girl walked away begging her dad for a blue poodle. LOL! The dad who was also taken by Spicoli's charms said "Honey, they don't come like that. It isn't that easy but he is cool isn't he." It was so funny and cute she was really small.



It is so rewarding and something I hope to do again. We visted nursing homes, physically and mentally handicapped children and adults, a school for the visually handicapped and an afterschool reading program. And your'e not just helping those people you also bring all the benefits to those who work in the facility and family members. It was a group of dog owners and between us we had Labs, a basset hound, a redbone, a catahoula, a doberman, a rottweiler and an amstaff. All the dogs got along with each other and were always happy to see each other and as soon as the 'work' started they pretty much ignored each other and just focused on the people. There are so many special moments I remember with my dog and someone we were visiting. It is amazing to see how different dogs respond to different people and the bonds that form between them. And the dogs enjoyed it too. I'd say 'Want to go visiting' and my dogs would be thrilled. They were so intuitive with the different people. My dog Lucy, a redbone coonhound and one of the best things that ever happened to us, was good with elderly, and great with kids. We were in a little christmas parade and I had her decked out in bells and blinking antlers and children watching the parade were yelling 'It's Lucy! It's Lucy! I know her! I read to her!' 

I could go on and on.....and I'll try to contain myself. By the way I wish I had a picture of the basset hound wearing a hot pink feather boa, tiara, and hot pink painted nails. She loved the attention!

I wish you all the best with Spicoli, with or without blue fur or fur of anyother color.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

While I'm sure it was hurtful to read that person's mean comment, in my opinion one should never "engage the crazy." Then things escalate and neither person ends up sounding rational.

I'm not a Facebooker, but something similar on a forum or Instagram I probably would have said, "Haha--no, he's fine, seriously, but thanks for being concerned. Here's a link about the coloring aspect of dog grooming: Is Coloring Cruel? | FunkyPuppy " (That link is from a member here who's a groomer and has this on her webpage. You can find many similar FAQ's if you look.)

If you know you weren't cruel, if your dog is perfectly fine, if 99% of the people who saw him loved it...why get into it with one dissenting killjoy? 

Just some thoughts. Spicoli looks wonderfully cute! Be proud of him and your skills!

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to disagree with you. Braiding kid's hairs is cruel. I remember getting braids a couple of times - ouch! What a loon! I bet she dyes her hair. I don't even understand how it is suppose to be cruel? Quossum is right though, don't argue with crazy.


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

Some people just judge things even when they don't know anything about the issue. Some people even think showing dogs is cruel, or putting clothes on dogs, or dogs with topknots etc. 
Once the dog is happy, I see no problem.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I too have a "coloured" poodle and unfortunately I knew before I even started that I would get that reaction every now and then. It just goes with the territory. 

Heck my girl has it from all angles. Do you know how much "hate" is out there for dogs who have 3 strikes? She's a "poodle" (everyone hates a poodle but loves a "doodle" right?), she's a "toy" (ankle biter, yappy, foo foo) and she has a "stupid hair cut" (she has been in a conti or the likes of one for quite some time now. Do you know when she was a pup and got out onto the road I watched a driver speed up and AIM towards her?! It may have been a joke but it put the fear of god into me I can tell you that!

All I can do is educate myself so I have rebuttals an KNOW in my heart I'm not doing anything wrong. Most of the time now when I get a negative comment I just smile and nod, feign a chuckle, and move on. The ultimate chuckle to myself comes when someone with an obviously matted dog who has no leash manners makes a comment... Just WHO is the cruel one?! Lol! 

I too hape you let it roll off your back and continue having fun with your dog!

Rebecca


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Heck my girl has it from all angles. Do you know how much "hate" is out there for dogs who have 3 strikes? She's a "poodle" (everyone hates a poodle but loves a "doodle" right?), she's a "toy" (ankle biter, yappy, foo foo) and she has a "stupid hair cut" (she has been in a conti or the likes of one for quite some time now. Do you know when she was a pup and got out onto the road I watched a driver speed up and AIM towards her?! It may have been a joke but it put the fear of god into me I can tell you that!
> Rebecca


What is wrong with people? How can people act this way? Makes me angry!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My babies said:


> I think he's adorable and cute with his color. And I don't think it's cruel *especially since he likes the attention he's getting*. I would definitely be owwwing and awwwwing if I saw him walking down the street.


I forgot about that! That is a great point. Yep, I bet he'll be getting lots of attention and that is a good thing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Actually, your cute dog with the blue places got me thinking...What about when my Matisse (white toy) is done showing, I could dye his bracelets and maybe ears, maybe one black splotch on each of his sides, like a Holstein, he'd look really dapper, don't you think? Maybe buy one of those black neck ties to match or a red one. Hmmm...you're giving me some fun ideas. He already gets attention wherever we go, but just to think how much _more_ he'd get. LOL.

You are doing what is fun for you and since you know it doesn't constitute cruelty...that cognition about something like this just isn't present in dogs, do what you like. People like that one are usually jealous of someone else having so much fun. As long as the dye is safe, the dog isn't miserable, what the heck!

Now what about Maurice? Black....him, hard to figure out that one without bleaching and that could be irritating so we'll skip that.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We had a tiny white chihuahua named Isabel. My daughter (a groomer) dyed her hot pink, the whole dog! She looked cute! I took her to a horse show and was surprised by the negative feedback. Really rude comments. It was no more cruel than shampooing her. So many people have nothing better to do than to find fault in other people. I guess it makes them feel good about themselves, though makes them look quite stupid to others.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...291389.-2207520000.1392745454.&type=3&theater

I have no idea if this link will work but 

I had my boy Chanter's toenails painted. An FB friend was pretty unhappy and let me know. Well good for her...we're still friends and I still get my boy's nails done and will only focus on the positive.

Do what makes you happy and know you poodle will love it because of all the fun attention he/ she will get.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I don't really like poodles that are dyed, but I didn't say anything negative to you about it. I just thought, "Sheesh, why dye a poodle?" But, seriously, it's just dye, it won't hurt the dog any more than dying my hair will hurt me. (I don't dye my hair, either.... roots are a problem). It's your dog, now if you did this to your dog, I may have to say something...maybe your dog isn't a Bama fan!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


>


 Actually think this poodle looks really cool. I would be pulling out my camera if I saw him


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I think it is wicked, a dreadful thing to do...

He will be bullied by other dogs, get low self esteem because he doesn't look the same as others, suffer from cyber bullying, won't be able to look at himself in the mirror, get eating disorders, stress...

Oh wait - no, that's stupid humans who do that!!

*If it doesn't hurt the dog it is just FUN!!! And the DOG DOESN'T CARE!!*

Sheesh, some people! You did absolutely right by "unfriending" her (or whatever the modern lingo is). Personally I'm not into this sort of thing, but hey, wouldn't life be boring without individualism??!!!!

Look forward to seeing the next instalment of Spicoli's colourfication


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish these self righteous people would turn their attention to people with neglected matted, dirty and fat dogs with overgrown instead of painted nails.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Your boy looks cute!!! Hate her, glad you took the time to told her off. She is so self righteous.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm surprised someone publicly ridiculed you for coloring your dog. In no way is it inhumane! She should've kept her opinion to herself. If you had a picture of Spicoli eating chocolate chips or the like I would understand a comment like hers, but otherwise, she is just being rude.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I wish these self righteous people would turn their attention to people with neglected matted, dirty and fat dogs with overgrown instead of painted nails.







I totally agree with this. There are so many badly treated dogs,to say that dying a poodles hair is cruel is ridiculous! It's not something I would do,I couldn't be bothered to tell you the truth and my dogs are both black anyway(!) but it's your dog,you obviously adore him so I can't see the problem and if it makes people come and ask questions about poodles it can only be good for our breed.
I have had several people come and fuss over big 
Billy who say they don't usually like poodles but didn't realise they could be like him.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to dye Stella, but I am afraid I will start the itching again... do you think that could happen. How do you do it ect.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> I want to dye Stella, but I am afraid I will start the itching again... do you think that could happen. How do you do it ect.



Carley's Mom, I wish I could give you some great advice but I don't think I am the best qualified to answer this for you. I am no color expert this was a bit of a learning experience for me. I am sure there are some much better color experts here.

I am not sure what Stella's itching is all about but I would hesitate if she has sensitive skin. 

I personally used the petedge dye for dogs but I have heard that Manic Panic is the same thing. I just feel a little better about using a dye that is labeled for dogs. When I was younger and was learning to groom at a shop we used kool aid. This was more than 15 years ago so I don't really remember the whole process but it wasn't very bright. 

Basically what I did was use some vet wrap to separate the part of his leg I wanted to dye and once the dye was on I wrapped it in plastic wrap. Not to tight of course (pretty loose) just to keep it from getting everywhere. I was told by some other members that you can use Cholesterol to keep it from staining the areas you don't want to dye when you are rinsing it off. I didn't do this and we ended up with some very light blue staining on his neck and a little on his face. So I would highly recommend the cholesterol. I let the dye set for just under an hour before I rinsed it off. (Spicoli was napping anyways which made this part a little easier.) 

If you are really thinking about doing it I would search the forum. I know I have seen a few post about it and I am sure there are some members here that can really give you the low down and best advice.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I want to dye Stella, but I am afraid I will start the itching again... do you think that could happen. How do you do it ect.



If you are worried about starting itching try doing a test patch. The label of any dye product (even human) tells you to do this before starting the entire process. I personally don't like the pet edge dyes because my poodle Carmel had a very bad reaction to it, his eyes got all swollen (I didn't use it around his face) and red and itchy. I changed to manic panic after that and haven't had any problems. I like it because it's vegan and more of a natural dye. The bad thing is the colors aren't as vibrant, they come out more of a pastel color unless you let it set on for a long time. I have gotten them to come out bright though it just takes a long time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

